# Are These Quotations Real?



## Kamala (Feb 13, 2012)

ਸਤਜੁਗਿ ਤੈ ਮਾਣਿਓ ਛਲਿਓ ਬਲਿ ਬਾਵਨ ਭਾਇਓ ॥
sathajug thai maaniou shhaliou bal baavan bhaaeiou ||
In the Golden Age of Sat Yuga, You were pleased to deceive Baal the king, in the form of a dwarf.

ਤ੍ਰੇਤੈ ਤੈ ਮਾਣਿਓ ਰਾਮੁ ਰਘੁਵੰਸੁ ਕਹਾਇਓ ॥
thraethai thai maaniou raam raghuvans kehaaeiou ||
In the Silver Age of Traytaa Yuga, You were called Raam of the Raghu dynasty.

ਦੁਆਪੁਰਿ ਕ੍ਰਿਸਨ ਮੁਰਾਰਿ ਕੰਸੁ ਕਿਰਤਾਰਥੁ ਕੀਓ ॥
dhuaapur kirasan muraar kans kirathaarathh keeou ||
In the Brass Age of Dwaapur Yuga, You were Krishna; You killed Mur the demon and saved Kans.

ਉਗ੍ਰਸੈਣ ਕਉ ਰਾਜੁ ਅਭੈ ਭਗਤਹ ਜਨ ਦੀਓ ॥
ougrasain ko raaj abhai bhagatheh jan dheeou ||
You blessed Ugrasain with a kingdom, and You blessed Your humble devotees with fearlessness.

ਕਲਿਜੁਗਿ ਪ੍ਰਮਾਣੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰੁ ਅੰਗਦੁ ਅਮਰੁ ਕਹਾਇਓ ॥
kalijug pramaan naanak gur angadh amar kehaaeiou ||
In the Iron Age, the Dark Age of Kali Yuga, You are known and accepted as Guru Nanak, Guru Angad and Guru Amar Das.
~SGGS Ji ang 1390


If so, why do people still say the gods didn't exist.... japposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 13, 2012)

Kamala Bhenji, 

To a Hindu they exist, to a Hindu Sikh they exist, to a Sikh they do not. Once the concept of one Creator is accepted, you may find they do not exist, but I think the important thing is to be at peace with yourself and your beliefs, and not try and impose them on another.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 13, 2012)

a Hindu/Sikh would probabaly be a Judaeo/Christian....going to a Church and synagogue on alternate weekends..having a Sabbath on saturday one week and Sunday the next...
or a Muslim/Christian..going to the mosque on fridays and Church on sundays...reading the Bible and the Koran alternatively...or a Muslim/jew....???


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 13, 2012)

http://khalsanews.org/articles/Read&Identify.pdf   Read and idnetify what these really mean vis a vis Sikhism Gurmatt as in SGGS....


----------



## Randeep Kaur (Feb 13, 2012)

these Ouates always confuse me 
like if ram was god then why he didn't accepted Sita,,,ok his praja was more important but then still i dont feel like believing that Ram was God


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Feb 13, 2012)

In Gurbanee nowhere RAM has been refered as GOD.This is our own assumption which is more confusing.As such there is no concept of GOD in Gurbanee.If we are refering CREATOR as GOD then this is also our own assumption.
Gurbanee is all about Parbrahm ,Parmesar and SATi GuR.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Awakeand Singh (Feb 13, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> a Hindu/Sikh would probabaly be a Judaeo/Christian....going to a Church and synagogue on alternate weekends..having a Sabbath on saturday one week and Sunday the next...
> or a Muslim/Christian..going to the mosque on fridays and Church on sundays...reading the Bible and the Koran alternatively...or a Muslim/jew....???



And yet, there is an organisation that refers to itself by the self-contradictory name, "Jews for Jesus". 

It may sound strange, but there are those of us who would love the opportunity to go to synagogue on Saturday and Gurdwara on Sunday - were it not for the havoc it would engender to our already-tumultuous lives. I guess this makes us, "Judeo-Sikhs", or, as many of our coreligionists would probably call us, "Sick Jews"! Still, ... having tasted the Guru we would not willingly go back to being as we were, and can only hope and pray that the way forward will, with Guru's _nadar_, become clear.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 13, 2012)

Randeep Kaur said:


> these Ouates always confuse me
> like if ram was god then why he didn't accepted Sita,,,ok his praja was more important but then still i dont feel like believing that Ram was God


Randeep Kaur ji you really believe there existed someone call Ram-Sita like Heer-Ranjah mundahug

Really let us not confuse fables, so called realities or belief systems based on these.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 13, 2012)

Awakeand Singh said:


> And yet, there is an organisation that refers to itself by the self-contradictory name, "Jews for Jesus".
> 
> It may sound strange, but there are those of us who would love the opportunity to go to synagogue on Saturday and Gurdwara on Sunday - were it not for the havoc it would engender to our already-tumultuous lives. I guess this makes us, "Judeo-Sikhs", or, as many of our coreligionists would probably call us, "Sick Jews"! Still, ... having tasted the Guru we would not willingly go back to being as we were, and can only hope and pray that the way forward will, with Guru's _nadar_, become clear.


Awakeand Singh ji I think I have a solution for your dilemma.

Instead of "Judeo - Sikh" call yourself "Sikh - Judeo".  Sikhism does not forbid you from visiting anywhere or others coming to visit Sikhism and institutions without intent to convert. mundahug

Only any religion so afraid will restrict freedom of association or movement.  Not Sikhism!

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Luckysingh (Feb 13, 2012)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> a Hindu/Sikh would probabaly be a Judaeo/Christian....going to a Church and synagogue on alternate weekends..having a Sabbath on saturday one week and Sunday the next...
> or a Muslim/Christian..going to the mosque on fridays and Church on sundays...reading the Bible and the Koran alternatively...or a Muslim/jew....???


 
This mixing and matching can get confusing for some trying to understand.

The problem with Sikhism has been the famous strong hindu influence that still tries very hard from every exposed angle to claim that 'sikhs are a branch of hindus or sikhs originate from hindus'- I hear this quite often.

Their concrete for this is claiming Guru Nanak and the other Gurus were hindus, born into hindu families. 
When ignorantly they have discarded the teachings started by Guru Nanak against some of the hindu defining practices.

Just keeping it simple, I mean Guru Nanak had to be born somewhere??
Were talking about Hindustan, he had to have birth in a family??
If there were a famous atheist family at the time (hard to imagine) and he was born to them. Would people have listened to him??
............I don't think he would have got far....

Jesus on the other hand was born to a jewish family. This was appropriate for that geographical location at that time in the world.
Yet, we don't hear or witness heavy jewish influence claiming that Jesus was a jew(by birth he was), and christianity originated from the jews!!
...or see christian/jew...(I know Awakened mentioned there is a jews for jesus group)

Trying to convince ourselves that hindu quotations are real is fine as long as we do not try to dilute them into sikhism.
Why let the misleading hindu influences dominate, scar and confuse our religion.

I'm trying to say that by all means, yes, believe the hindu quotations as real if that pleases you. But we shouldn't try to add them to sikhi to get a conclusion 
ie. Sikhi=Sikhi and thats it,there is no other end result..Just like a=a,
BUT a+b=c,
Don't try Sikhism+ b= ????-- don't try and find a 'c'. It just impurifies the sacred Khalsa.

Sat sri akaal

LuckySingh


----------



## Kamala (Feb 13, 2012)

Dude, what the heck, I'm just asking for these quotes being real or not, you guys are going off topic, please delete those posts.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 13, 2012)

Kamala said:


> Dude, what the heck, I'm just asking for these quotes being real or not, you guys are going off topic, please delete those posts.


Kamala ji there are no servants here.  There is a great value to self service.

You can self go to the following,

srigranth.org

Put it in the search and see what comes out.

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=1390&g=1&h=1&r=1&t=1&p=0&fb=0&k=1

These are part of SGGS on panna number 1390.  You have quoted incomplete sabad.

Your question is superflous to ask people if some writing in SGGS is in SGGS.  If you provide your own essence perhaps people will care to comment.

If you are indirectly conjecturing it to mean something then you need to state so in your own words and then people will comment.  I recognize you may not be as used to doing work like this, being new here, as it takes time versus just dropping one liners so others can run around for you.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Luckysingh (Feb 13, 2012)

Kamala said:


> Dude, what the heck, I'm just asking for these quotes being real or not, you guys are going off topic, please delete those posts.


 
Kamala ji

I tried to keep it simple yet direct,I wasn't trying to offend or go off topic.

We all have enough matters around us in everyday life that can cause challenging confusions to some degree or the other. 
This is good, as it keeps us mentally and physically active, thereby reducing the boredom syndrome.

But, causing unnecessary self inflicted confusion slows down our progressing even further. This is what we should all try and avoid.
---Similar to--'if its not broken, then why try and fix it??'

This is what i'm trying to say when I explained Sikh=Sikh. Full stop
sikh+ b= c?? why even try for c??
-- if you really want to mess with the Sikh=Sikh formula, then try something like (Sikh) to the power of x(ie sikh squared,cubed etc)= it still equals SIKH, but just increased exponential.

I have been exposed to a white christian background from an early age.
I still have the utmost regard for the bible,gospels, saints, disciples and their writings and teachings. In day to day dealings with goras, I often quote a 'Jesus phrase' or similar from the bible to get a point across.--This is the way I was raised in terms of communicating with whitefolk.

However, it is NOT my faith. My faith is Sikhism and I don't let my backround learnings confuse me by trying to mix and match. 

Hope it seems a bit more clear..

Waheguru
LuckySingh


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 14, 2012)

You know..its quite OK..for a Historically Valid Gurdwara at hardwaar established to commemorate Guru nanak jis well certified visit to Hardwaar during Kumbh Mela to teach the futility of throwing Ganga waters to the ancestors living in the SUN (of all palces )...to be DEMOLISHED...the place flattened and then the REGIONAL OFFICES of the BJP Party be BUILT on the SITE...for past 25 years the SIKHS have been demanding the BJP Vacate the holy site and let SIKHS rebuild the Historical Gurdawra..BUT nothing happens....not a peep...let the sikh bark as much as they like..they are a minority of no consequence...
The same BJP's Advani swears as his Life long Mission to DESTROY the existing Babri masjid..and rebuild a Raam mandir in its place.....when there is no historical basis for this at all...the same BJP which ruled Delhi once and demolished a part of the babri masjid...This is the reality of India..Hindus..politics over religion a nd dharma...
sad case...the main reason why SIKHS must stay away form all these rams and krishans..and keep their religion pure as Khalsa...


----------



## BaljinderS (Feb 14, 2012)

Khalsa is Akaal Purkhs Army...   those who think that they can some how change or destroy Sikhism are the biggest fools on this universe!!!!  They will perish trying....


----------



## Kamala (Feb 14, 2012)

What the, I'm just asking if these quotes are real. To all you people saying they don't exist the guru ji even talks about it.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Feb 14, 2012)

Kamala ji,
Who CARES if they exist or not? look at the message... its about God being all encompassing... all tales of love that were in existence at that point, Gurbani refers to them b/c of the MESSAGE they contained... not literally. 

Its about devotional love in all relationships... from myths and history, to literally our current relationships. 

You gotta live in the present, interpret things from your own point of experience. dont be afraid to do that, it doesnt matter if your incomplete by others' standards... but at least make up your mind about your path. it must be hella confusing, like religion schizo or something... to one day want to devote to krishna, and the next to Guru Nanak. No hate against any path... but they are different in their method of devotion etc. 

it doesn't mean you cant have reverence for other beings... but why this need to pin point who was real or not? and when it took place? what year? why not just focus on the message (whatever path you choose)... and get on with it.

happy valentines day kamala ji!


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Feb 14, 2012)

> To all you people saying they don't exist the guru ji even talks about it.


 
Kamala ji Guru Sahib doesn't talk about you or me.

GULP! We are unreal 

If in your priority queue of life, you have more things to explore other than Waheguru, then you are taking a long cut to meet him  be aware! motherlylove


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 15, 2012)

There is a wonderful article in the Rozana Spokesman magazine today...SIKHO..DONT TURN your REAL HISTORY into MYTH...

Its an UNDENIABLE FACT that the HINDU religions is 99.9% Based on MYTHS..we have 33 KROR Devis and Devtas gallivanting all over chasing maidens, churning the oceans using mountains....firing fire arrows and doinh disappearing acts, floating on waters, walking on clouds, sitting on cold mountain peaks etc etc etc..you name it..Hinduism has GOT IT.

SIKHISM is ROCK SOLID HISTORY BASED FACT.
Myth: Bhagat Prehlaad was afraid of getting "burnt"..the Creator turned into an ant and crawled on the RED HOT PILLAR of IRON to show it was "COOL".....Bhagat Prehlaad lived on...nothing happened to his body..or any sign of burns etc..
FACT" Guru Arjun ji was asked to sit on the Red Hot Plate..He did seat himself..had hot burning sand poured all over him..was boiled in a pot of boiling water..etc etc...and his physical Body ahd boils, burns serious enough to KILL Him.
Fact" Guru teg bahdur Ji ahd his head cut off in Chandni chowk...
Bhais had their bodies SAWN into two halves, wrapped in cotton, soaked in oil and set on fire..had themsleves placed in a huge pot and boiled alive like a potato...Bhai mati Dass died after being sawed alive, Bhai Sati dass died after being burnt alive, Bhai dyala died after being boiled alive...
MYTH" Hinduisms Kalyug is a monster demon with huge teeth fangs etc..Gurbanis Kalyug is NOTHING...Guru Ji says its MAN whos at FAULT..not so called kalyug or satyug or dwapur Yug etc..
MYTH CANNOT BE REPLICATED?REPEATED becasue its MYTH..it never happened...as such NO HINDU can get an "ant" to CRAWL on a red hot pillar as is said in the Prehlaad myth....
BUT SOLID HISTORY can be copied..in fact its a FACT that history repeats itself..over and over...and SIKHS have
COPIED EXACTLY what their GURUS DID....achieving Martyrdom like warriors..even CHILDREN as YOUNG as 7 getting bricked up alive ratehr than surrender their religion....1947, 1965, 1971, 1984...and all over the world...SIKHS continue to LIVE and DIE as FACT....fearless of DEATH..as their factual GURUS showed by Example.
MYTH: Can any Hindu fire "fire" arrows..or make elephants fly..or disappear and appear at will throughout the Galaxy...or chase their own daughters all over the Milky way just to satisfy their lust..or move the Himalayas into the Indian Ocean and CHURN it to make Amrit ??..or collect all the monkeys in India and fight the Chinese Hordes waiting in Arunachal pardesh, Aksai chin or the kargill Glaciers ?? Why do we need SIKH Soldiers there when we can have monkeys setting fire to Beijing ???
WHY NOT ?? why spend billions on modern weapons and all those airplanes, etc...
http://rozanaspokesman.com/fullpage.aspx?view=main&mview=Feb&dview=15&pview=16


----------



## Harry Haller (Feb 15, 2012)

What can we deduce from all these fantastic stories?

 that God is all powerful. 


Maybe people of the time could not understand such a simple statement, thus the need for 1 story, and then another story, and countless stories, 

stories became myth, myth became fact, but the distance grows between a man and a superman, (or woman), Each and every one of us can achieve the knowledge of the Gurus because they were not supermen, they were normal men, with normal physical strength, and the same brain we have, they bled, they became ill, they died, but what they did with their lives was superhuman, and we each have that ability to emulate our Gurus


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 15, 2012)

But Harry Ji..those tall tales and myths are so interesting..so fascinating..so ENTERTAINING...no brain power needed..just close ones eyes and listen..and go to sleep...like counting sheep....BUT trying to follow the Gurus Footsteps..follow his teachings..is not only difficult and boring..its also a Health hazard..one may have to give up ones beloved LIFE...like Bhai mati dass...or Bhai sati dass. You see Bhai sati dass ji DIDNOT have the luxury of having a Bhua called HOLIKA who would be BURNED in his place..Bhai SATI DASS had t BURN HIS OWN BODY....now who wants to do THAT..its bloo.dy PAINFUL MAN...most would ratehr beleive ina Holika bhua/massi/devi etc taking the HEAT...thats why people hanker over these empty tales..as they say EMPTY DRUMS sound loudest..its the EMPTY BRAHMGYANIS/SRI 108, s/Mahapurashs who love these empty tales to entertain while they MINT MONEY....GURBANI is Boring/dry/and highly necessary to have brains...


----------



## Awakeand Singh (Apr 24, 2012)

@Ambarsaria

Sorry for the much-too-long-but-necessary delay. Your "solution" would be much more workable if
1. There was a real Gurdwara here in Israel (I'm told there's one in Tel-Aviv, but have yet to successfully track it down - maybe someone can give me an introduction to Navtej Singh Sarna, India's Ambassador to Israel?).

2. If I wasn't a very visible religious Jew - which would create no small amount of social problems if I were to be seen entering a place like a Gurdwara.

3. If I wasn't already immersed in this life, with extensive family commitments spanning three generations.

Many thanks for your concern, though, and for your friendship - both of which make the situation somewhat less lonely. It may be that there is no actual solution, pending Guru's _nadar_ ...


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Apr 24, 2012)

> a Hindu/Sikh would probabaly be a Judaeo/Christian....


When you have a headache what does it matter what the brand name isfor the painkiller ,what matters is the Generic or chemical name for Religion which is Truth.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Apr 24, 2012)

Kamala said:


> Dude, what the heck, I'm just asking for these quotes being real or not, you guys are going off topic, please delete those posts.


 
In Gurbanee these quotations are to be taken as real there can be no question on this........but the references of the quotes are no where refered as GOD as you envisage.

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Seeker9 (Apr 24, 2012)

Kamala said:


> What the, I'm just asking if these quotes are real. To all you people saying they don't exist the guru ji even talks about it.



As others have noted your quotes are incomplete.

Here's one important missing bit at the end:
_sree guroo raaj abichal attal aadh purakh furamaaeiou  _
The sovereign rule of the Great Guru is unchanging and permanent, according the Command of the Primal Lord God

My interpretation is that Onkar has gone by many names, and humans have personified Onkar throughout the ages in various ways, but ultimately all there is is Ek Onkar


----------

